# [UNSOLVED]ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΕΣ ΕΚΤΥΠΩΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ mozilla-firefox-thunderbi

## dclf34

...........Last edited by dclf34 on Mon Mar 08, 2010 6:01 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dclf34

........Last edited by dclf34 on Mon Mar 08, 2010 6:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## paul555

Αντί να φωνάζεις το καλύτερο θα ήταν να κάτσεις και να ψάξεις λίγο περισσότερο και να έχεις περισσότερη υπομονή.Ψάχνοντας βρήκα αυτό :

 *Quote:*   

> 1)Στη γραμμή διευθύνσεων του firefox ή του mozilla πληκτρολόγησε 
> 
> about:buildconfig
> 
> 2)Βρές αν υπάρχει η γραμμή –enable-freetype2 Αν υπάρχει πάμε παρακάτω.
> ...

 

----------

## dclf34

hdh

```
kapoios@dwarf ~ $ ls -la /usr/share/fonts/

σύνολο 224

drwxr-xr-x  21 root root  4096 Σεπ 13 17:10 .

drwxr-xr-x  81 root root  4096 Σεπ 22 16:15 ..

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 65536 Σεπ 11 21:28 100dpi

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 65536 Σεπ 11 21:28 75dpi

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Σεπ 13 16:53 aquafont

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Σεπ 11 22:20 corefonts

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Σεπ 11 21:28 cyrillic

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root  4096 Σεπ 11 21:28 default

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Σεπ 13 17:10 efont-unicode

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root  4096 Σεπ 11 21:28 encodings

-rw-r--r--   1 root root   253 Σεπ 13 16:46 fonts.cache-1

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Σεπ 13 16:46 freefont

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Σεπ 11 21:28 intlfonts

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Σεπ 11 21:28 local

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 12288 Σεπ 11 21:28 misc

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Σεπ 13 16:48 sharefonts

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Σεπ 11 21:47 TTF

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Σεπ 11 21:28 Type1

drwxrwxr-x   2 root root  4096 Σεπ 11 21:28 ukr

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Σεπ 13 16:53 unifont

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Σεπ 13 16:49 urw-fonts

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Σεπ 11 21:28 util

```

```
kapoios@dwarf ~ $ locale

LANG=el_GR

LC_CTYPE="el_GR"

LC_NUMERIC="el_GR"

LC_TIME="el_GR"

LC_COLLATE="el_GR"

LC_MONETARY="el_GR"

LC_MESSAGES="el_GR"

LC_PAPER="el_GR"

LC_NAME="el_GR"

LC_ADDRESS="el_GR"

LC_TELEPHONE="el_GR"

LC_MEASUREMENT="el_GR"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="el_GR"

LC_ALL=el_GR

```

otan dino ektiposi............................. ......................................... ..............................................

 ......................... O MOZILLA FIREFOX CRASHAREI ...................................................

so  thanx anyway....

----------

## dclf34

....

----------

